# Subdomain erstellen



## ubuntu (4. Apr. 2009)

gute abend wie ihr sicherlich bemerkt habt bin ich neu hier 
nun da hätte ich auch mal direckt meine erste frage
unszwar geht es um ISPCONFIG 3.0.0.9 
ich habe ein .de domain nennen wir es mal test.de
ich habe vor ne webspace anzubieten ich hatte das mir so vorgestellt wenn sich jmd registriert dann wird automatisch ne subdomain mit seinem user name erstellt also sagen wir mal user A registriert sich und es wird automatisch ein subdomain mit A.test.de erstellt.
so meine fragen:
1. wie bekomme ich das mit ispconfig hin das es klappt.
2. wie könnte ich es automatisieren ? d.h. subomains werden autmatisch erstellt?

ich währe sehr dankbar für eure hilfe.

PS: ich verwende ispconfig zum ersten mal also wenn ihr mir was erklärt bitte "idijoten"  sicher erklären danke
mfg

ubuntu


----------



## Till (5. Apr. 2009)

ISPConfig 3.0.0.9 ist noch eine RC, Du solltest auf kjeden Fall auf die aktuelle stable 3.0.1.1 updaten.

Das was Du mit der Automatisierung machen willst wirst Du programmieren müssen und das ist nicht so trivial dass man es in 2-2 Sätzen erläutern kann. Generell geht es so:

1) Du musst ein Script schreiben welches für jeden neuen Kunden die entsprechenden datensätze in cie client, sys_user, sys_group und web_domain Tabelle einfügt. Neben diesen datensätzen muss auch jeweils ein serialisiertes Objekt des datensatzes welches die Änderungen der datenbankoperation enthält in der tabelle sys_datalog jinterlegt werden. Die sys_datalog Tabelle wird dann vom Server script ausgewertet und auf dieser basis werden dann die konfigurationsänderungen durchgeführt. Am Besten erstellst Du einfach mal einen client und eine Webseite in ispconfig und schaust dann mal in die DB welche datensätze dazugekommen sind. Den Code für das erzeugen und serialisieren der Objekte findest Du in der mysql Datenbankwrapperklasse von ISPConfig, die Du also am Besten in Dein script einbindest um das direkt nutzen zu können.


----------



## ubuntu (5. Apr. 2009)

okay vielen dank für den tipp aber wie bekomme ich es jetzt mit dem subdomain hin???


----------



## Till (5. Apr. 2009)

Indem Du einfach:

sub.domain.com in das Domain Feld der Webseite eingibst.


----------



## ubuntu (5. Apr. 2009)

nun das habe ich schon gemacht , aber über die adresse ist es dann nicht erreichbar z.b. test.de ist erreichbar sobald ich A.test.de eingebe kommt nichts.
die page liegt aufm webhoster und nicht auf meinem RS! müsste ich beim webhoster irrgent was mit der DNS ändern oder so??
leider habe ich davon keine peilung...


----------



## Till (5. Apr. 2009)

Du musst natürlich die Domains auch vorher im DNS anlegen, sonst gibt es sie ja anicht und Du kannst sie nicht aufrufen. nachdem Du die Subdomains als dns A-Records auf dem DNS Servers Deines Providers angelegt hast musst Du noch bis zu 48 Stunden warten bis sie aktiv sind. Du kannst Auch einen wildcard Record anlegen, näheres dazu müsstest Du bei Deinem Provider erfahren.


----------



## ubuntu (5. Apr. 2009)

nun könnte man das net so machen das die subdomains innerhalb von paar min. zurverfügung stehen?
wenn die user sich ne webspace anlegen wird es eh auf meinem eigenen RS laufen. 
ja zb. die freewebspace anbieter wenn man sich dort registert ist der acc. innerhalb von paar min vorhanden. wie machen die das denn?


----------



## Till (5. Apr. 2009)

Siehe oben:

Du kannst Auch einen wildcard Record anlegen, näheres dazu müsstest Du bei Deinem Provider erfahren.


----------

